# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Column: Maagzuur en reflux kunnen kanker aan slokdarm veroorzaken

## FRANCOIS580

Meestal als gevolg van een onaangepaste en ongezonde voeding hebben velen met maagzuur en reflux te kampen. Deze aandoening van je spijsverteringsstelsel lijkt misschien banaal en wordt meestal niet ernstig genomen. Dat is nochtans noodzakelijk want onbehandelde reflux of maagzuur ligt in vele gevallen aan de basis van problemen met je slokdarm en zelfs slokdarmkanker. Er zijn uiteraard nog oorzaken van aandoeningen aan je slokdarm. Een maagbreuk, overgewicht, roken, en het langdurig gebruik van bepaalde geneesmiddelen zijn andere belangrijke oorzaken van reflux of brandend maagzuur. 

Om te weten hoe we reflux of brandend maagzuur kunnen voorkomen, moeten we eerst weten hoe dit ontstaat. Het voedsel dat je eet, komt via je slokdarm in je maag terecht. De spieren in je darmwand zorgen daar voor. Op het einde van je slokdarm en net boven de ingang van je maag, bevindt zich de slokdarmsfincter. Een sluitspier die het voedsel al of niet laat passeren. Eens het voedsel gepasseerd, zal deze spier zich onmiddellijk weer sluiten. Op die manier wordt vermeden dat je maaginhoud terug in je slokdarm vloeit. Je maagzuur verteert gedeeltelijk het opgenomen voedsel. Eens dat verteringsproces achter de rug, gaat het voedsel richting twaalfvingerige darm. 

*Als je maaginhoud terug vloeit…*
Wanneer je maag onvoldoende afsluit is de kans groot dat je maaginhoud gedeeltelijk of zelfs volledig terug vloeit tot in je slokdarm of zelfs tot in je mond. Dat zorgt uiteindelijk voor een geïrriteerde slokdarm. Maagsappen bestaan hoofdzakelijk uit eiwitten, koolhydraten en vetten. 

*Opgeblazen gevoel en brandende keel*
Een opgeblazen gevoel net onder je ribben, een brandende keel, zure oprispingen en een bittere en onaangename smaak in je mond zijn de belangrijkste symptomen van brandend maagzuur of reflux. Meer dan twintig procent van onze bevolking heeft er geregeld last van. Reflux wordt meestal niet ernstig genomen, maar dat doe je best wel. Brandend maagzuur is in de eerste plaats erg vervelend maar kan op termijn ernstige gevolgen hebben. Geraakt je slokdarm door dit terugvloeiend maagsap ernstig geïrriteerd en wordt niet tijdig ingegrepen, dan kan dit immers oorzaak zijn van het veel voorkomende slokdarmkanker.

*Ontsteking slijmvlies van je maag*
Heb je last van teveel maagzuur, dan kan dit het slijmvlies van je maag doen ontsteken, met een vervelend gevoel in je bovenbuik als gevolg. Je eetgewoonten spelen hierbij een belangrijke rol. 

De belangrijkste oorzaken van reflux en brandend maagzuur zijn:

• *Slechte eetgewoonten:* te veel, te vlug of te vet eten werken reflux in de hand.

• *Drinken:* het drinken van (teveel) koffie en alcoholhoudende dranken

Beperk het drinken van koffie en alcoholische dranken wanneer je regelmatig te kampen hebt met brandend maagzuur.

Maagbreuk:wanneer een deel van je maag door de opening puilt waarin alleen de slokdarm passeert en zich in je borstholte bevindt, spreekt men van een maagbreuk. Daardoor komt je.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## rveerde

Ik heb zelf ook geregeld last van brandend maagzuur. Opvallend is dat ik er ook last van krijg als ik te vet eet, bijvoorbeeld veel vlees (tijdens barbeque of fondue bijv.) Er zijn trouwens meer oorzaken die brandend maagzuur veroorzaken:

Druk op buik door zwangerschap, overgewicht en strakke kleding
Een niet goed werkende sluitspier tussen maag en slokdarm. Hierdoor kan het maagzuur terugstromen in de slokdarm. Dit kan tot beschadiging leiden van het slokdarmslijmvlies.
Bepaald eten en drinken zoals alcohol, kruiden, koffie, vlees, chocolade, koolzuurhoudende dranken en sinaasappelsap.
Te veel eten
Stress en spanning
Roken

Bron: Brandend maagzuur

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt voor je reactierveerde, ik hoop dat je vlug van je maagzuur verlost mag zijn. Die slecht werkende sluitspier van je slokdarmalcohol, kruiden, koffie, vlees, chocolade, koolzuurhoudende dranken en sinaasappelsap worden in het artikel volledig besproken. Je moet gewoon op de link volledig onder het artikel hier op het forum klikken.

Daar staat ook een stappenplan om definitief met je brandend maagzuur komaf te maken!

Maak er alvast een gezellig paasweekend van

Groetjes,

Francois580!

----------


## rveerde

O, dat had ik niet gezien, bedankt.

----------

